# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  Bagaimana membuat kolam Lumpur Koi seperti di Japan ???

## subhan_haris

melihat kolam lumpur (mudpond) ikan koi di japan seperti divideo ini http://youtu.be/CjKb59rk2XQ

sangat berbeda dengan model dan gambar kolam lumpur yang ada di negara kita, pertanyaannya adalah :
1. Apakah bentuk kolam berimplikasi terhadap tingkat pertumbuhan koi ?
2. Sejauhmana bentuk kolam ini berperan dalam pembentukan bentuk badan koi ?

Kalau iya 

lalu bagaimana cara membuat kolam lumpur seperti dijepang dan bagaimana sistem sirkulasi air, penempatan pipa dan kalau bisa cara pengelolaannya dll.  

Mohon masukan dari suhu dan teman2 yang pernah mengunjungi kolam2 lumpur di jepang atawa memiliki referensi tentang mudpond di Jepang.

Informasi ini akan sangat berguna bagi teman2 breeder dan yang berniat membangun kolam lumpur koi ...........Silahkan

----------


## subhan_haris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## subhan_haris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## subhan_haris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Pauran

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## @bursakoiku

Ikutan ya Om Subhan,

Apakabar? kalo informasi yang diterima dari breeder Niigata, memang tanah mereka sangat subur terutama daerah Niigata, karena tanah penghasil padi terbaik dan tempat sake terbaik dibuat di sana, jadi dengan kesuburan dan kandungan nutrisi yang ada disana sangatlah mungkin apabila mudpond mereka yang terbaik dan tiap2 lokasi pun berbeda kualtas tanah nya meskipun sama2 di Niigata. Selain itu mereka juga sangat selektif menurunkan ikan di mudpond seperti kata om SBW jumlah nya tidak lah banyak untuk satu mudpond sangat dibatasin.

Selain itu ada faktor lain yang sangat penting menurut mereka, ternyata autofeeder mechine itu sangat berpengaruh terhadap pertumbuhan ikan juga, selain teratur jumlahnya pun bisa diatur, mungkin design bisa coba dibuat sama seperti di mudpond Jepang Om (gambar dari Om SBW), setidaknya kita sudah mendesing mirip dengan Jepang, tinggal cari kualitas tanah aja yang banyak mengandung humus (saya lupa kata2 lainnya Om, kalo gak salah SOIL) tanah yang kehitam2an atau tanah yg cocok buat tanaman PADI. mudah2an informasi nya bisa membantu, maaf kalo kurang jelas. Salam

----------


## subhan_haris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## subhan_haris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sumedangkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aditya10

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ikankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

